# Ultimate Shine: Mitsubishi Evo 6 LSP??



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

I was not planning a write up on this one TBH but the pictures came out quite well so i thought i would share little parts of the job.

Customer came to me to have correction work done on his Mitsubishi Evo6 that had only covered 27K. The car was very clean and was just needing a really good clean followed by some minor correction work to get it right.

here are a couple of befores,















Now i had this car for a couple of weeks so there was no rush which allowed for some extra care and attention to achieve the correct results, spolier removed,



I also removed the front bumper to get to the intercooler, I then removed to paint it matt black along with the bonnet vents and all the grills on the front bumper. Also changed the front indicator bulbs and side repeater bulbs to clear for the clean look,



Now this car has my new LSP applied and boy oh boy am i happy with it. I would give more details on the whole job but i need to spend more time getting my big write up done.

Nevermind Enjoy as i think the lighting was just right,































Hope you enjoyed just look forward to the next one:thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

A new LSP? Is this the one that Rob was trying to get you to buy? 

Cracking photos. Looks like you know your way round these Evo's :thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow...:wave:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

nice work!!!! you've done that evo justice:thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Lovely pics and great work. 

I want a evo that blue next!


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

thats pretty stunning work mate, thats got the ultimate shine lol


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS (Apr 8, 2010)

thats mint looks better than new wots the price ranges for your detailing work if u dont mind me asking :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Very nice work Paul but I know it was as i saw it in the flesh


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice indded


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Great work and some really stunning photos :thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

thats mint paul ace work


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Well impressed with the quality of the workman ship :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice, and you're right - the lighting was just right, you get lovely pictures in the setting sun


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

Very very nice finish and motor there.


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

That looks stunning!!! Fantastic work there! Great photography and perfect lighting. :argie::argie:


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks superb Paul, Icelle Blue is a lovely colour even more so when detailed to a high standard.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

WOW, that looks gorgeous. The last set of photos look cracking:thumb:

The later speedline alloys work perfectly with the 6.

Top work.

Chris.


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Stunning job Paul :thumb:


----------



## chris king (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks fantastic, a great colour for 6's. Excellent work! Detailing a 5 soon and really looking foward to it.


----------



## t_m_evans (Apr 28, 2009)

Great Work


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice photos.


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Paul, fantastic job ! Could you tell us more about this new lsp? is it a wax or a sealant?


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Nice job  I pass your yard most days as I work in Markinch too, although not in the detailing business myself.


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wat a stunning 6 in as new condition excellent work and some great pics


----------



## vxlfan (Oct 6, 2009)

Car looks fantastic, Paul -another Ultimate Shine !

I think that was the one you had in last time I was up at the unit.

Looking forward to seeing the big write-up later in the month, mate!:thumb:


----------



## E5XTC (Oct 30, 2007)

This car is for sale on Lancerregister.com ..... Nice finnish mate ... Best colour !


----------



## Evosid (Apr 7, 2007)

E5XTC said:


> This car is for sale on Lancerregister.com ..... Nice finnish mate ... Best colour !


I hope not as nobody as told me I have owned this car since new (July 1999) and have no intention of selling it.

Paul fantastic job, very nice finish. Got 1 minor problem to sort out , just got it back yesterday after being Mot'd at last. Only needed rear ABS sensor.

I would phone but the orange mast is out so no signal. I will give you a tinkle next week as the A6 is now almost ready to be dropped off. Unfotunately no chance of 4 weeks for this one. Max is 4-5 days for you to work your magic.

To anyone looking at getting there car detailed I would have no hesitation in recommending Paul. Total profesional that will go the extra mile.

Sid

Ps Shall I spill the beans on the last LSP???? What should I add to maimtain the wet look?


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Love the Evo great finish and depth on the Evo


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Amazing job Paul, on amazing car !! :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Evosid said:


> Ps Shall I spill the beans on the last LSP???? What should I add to maimtain the wet look?


And promote a detailer who isnt a forum sponser?! :doublesho:lol:

Paul put me onto Gloss-it Gloss Enhancer, and it is very very good.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/gloss-it-gloss-enhancer.html

Alernatively, G|techniq's C2 (at 10:1) works very very well. :thumb:

http://www.gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/exterior-coatings/c2-liquid-crystal-concentrate/


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Evosid said:


> Ps Shall I spill the beans on the last LSP???? What should I add to maimtain the wet look?


It is a very good LSP, you will be suprised how long that look will last :thumb:


----------



## Evosid (Apr 7, 2007)

Prism Detailing said:


> It is a very good LSP, you will be suprised how long that look will last :thumb:


Can I add to it? I have various DODo Juice waxes as well as Collinite and Zymol Gasur?

Sid


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Evosid said:


> Can I add to it? I have various DODo Juice waxes as well as Collinite and Zymol Gasur?
> 
> Sid


I think most may dull the gloss on it, maybe look for something like Swissvax Nano Express for a top up :thumb:


----------



## Evosid (Apr 7, 2007)

I will look into that once the shine starts to wear off. Mind you the idea is to get Paul to do a top in about 6 months time so I will give it a go then.
The wax is very impressive as even driving it back from Paul's at 2am on a midgey infested night all it needed was a quick hose down and foam with Meguiars Hyperwash. I never even needed to touch it with a mitt or anything, very impressive.:thumb:

Sid


----------



## Steve G (Feb 24, 2008)

Great results and stunning pictures, thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice work as always paul. Get my car back tomorrow so i'll be in touch in a couple of weeks (once I've had some fun in it).

Sid - where you from? PM me if you like rather than post on here. Cracking looking motor you've got there.


----------



## YND (Jun 4, 2010)

amazing car & Detail


----------



## Evosid (Apr 7, 2007)

evobaz said:


> Nice work as always paul. Get my car back tomorrow so i'll be in touch in a couple of weeks (once I've had some fun in it).
> 
> Sid - where you from? PM me if you like rather than post on here. Cracking looking motor you've got there.


Hi I am based near Peterhead, where are you based?

Sid


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Evosid said:


> Hi I am based near Peterhead, where are you based?
> 
> Sid


I'm in Fife mate:wave: (on the MLR too)


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Great job on a awesome car. Nice shoot with the sun/light etc. Impressive.

Ben


----------

